# Crushed velvet



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is definitely embracing her poodlie side! 
What can I say, the sun was shining and when I took her in for her trim I said to take her short but leave her a mop top.... possibly too much of a mop top I'll have to hack off a bit soon I think 
A couple of before pics and a few afters.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw she looks cute! Its so difficult to know what to ask for, Darcie is having her second groom tomorrow and as the 1st one was a shock to me im nervous....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It grows back so fast I've given up worrying


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

She looks so so soft and cuddly x x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

eddie1 said:


> She looks so so soft and cuddly x x


She is often called Kiki Cuddlepup 
Just now she is soooooooo soft and cuddled up behind me on my office chair.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

velvet for sure


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Kiki looks lovely, I can feel how soft she is just looking at the photo!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh wow her coat looks so soft and lovely - think she just needs a couple of bows in the mop-a-top!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love the mop top I really do

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Oh wow her coat looks so soft and lovely - think she just needs a couple of bows in the mop-a-top!


Sadly beyond me... I never even managed to get clips to stay in my daughter's hair


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks sooo soft and very posh


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Kiki looks lovely


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I think she is lovely . . I love her poofy top!! It reminds me of my big hair!!! We could be twins!! ha ha


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh gorgeous! Marzi her trim is lovely... Looks at her lovely long legs. I don't mind shorter cuts at all. I think it gives us a chance to see their lovely athletic shapes! Kiki looks beautiful, like she's got a figure hugging black crushed velvet dress


----------

